# a name vote for new puppy



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

ok well one day hes called dexter the next its lewis, and so on.
If its dexter, its probably dex for short and lewis would end up being lewy aswell. Also feel free to suggest something completely different.
mia
x


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I love the name ' Dexter ' 

( I also have a friend called 'TEX' I think thats a cool name too 8) )


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

OMG Mia - I didnt realise you had another chi - congrats sweetie :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i voted dexter he looks like a dexter to me he is so sweet mia how is he doing


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

i love the name harley. i almost got a little fawn boy and i was going to name him harley. but between dexter and lewis i think i like dexter a little better.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

I voted for Dexter! Lewis just sounds too old!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i voted dexter ...and the rest too  

kisses nat


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> OMG Mia - I didnt realise you had another chi - congrats sweetie :wave:


yes clare- you remember little bruce! woodhill chi??? Memeber? You had pics of him as a baby? how sweet is he!!!!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I had pics of him - OMG I dont remember :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=14137

Myabe that topic might refresh ya memory. When we was searching for mine, do you remember him? When mia showed us her new pup I straight away remembered it was hime, little bruce. You had some pics too that they sent you when you enquired about him aswel


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

OMG yes I remember he was adorable 

heres another pic Mia not sure if you have this one


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

OMG....MIA YOU GOTS A NEW CHI............AWWWWWWWWWWW
HE IS LIKE ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE!!!! 

i like the name lewis....its such a cutie pie kinda name....especially calling him lewy

my friend's poodle name is lewis...lol!


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Yup I like Dexter best too. He just looks like a Dex!!


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> OMG yes I remember he was adorable
> 
> heres another pic Mia not sure if you have this one



awww thanxs clare, i dont think ive seen that one!


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

*confession*

I have gone off both name  , and he still doesnt have one!
Im starting to panick
My latest favourite is snoopy but chris doesnt like it

I think he looks different now, hence the whole name thinsg changed
:?  
argh, I looked trhough every chi on dogster and still nothing, he gettin far to old to not have a name
mia
x


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

mario or luigi ??? lol I love those guys
my lil bro wants to name our next chi luigi.


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

awww those pix look like my joey! awwwwwwwwwww the memories!
the little bambino is sooo adorable!

i still like lewy

hmmmmmm

call him.....

mikey


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I voted for Lewis but Dexter is really cute too so I was really torn.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

I voted dexter --he kind of looks like a dexter --congrats on you new beautiful pup


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

When I saw that one photo of him I thought Dexter right away. Something about his ears. You know what I HATED the name Pedro at first and now I love it and it suits him now. For me its rare that the name suits the pet right away. It takes time using it. But then again that is only me. Here are some more names:

Brinkly
Holt
Juan (pronounced wan)


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

Tigger
Winnie ( he reminds me of winnie the pooh)
Eyore
Kanga
Roo
Brucey


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

ive voted lewis
LOUEY
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
jo


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

SO Cute!!!!


----------



## xxjulyxx (Oct 24, 2005)

i read this thread a while ago so....
have u chosen the official name now????????!!!!!
XxXxXx


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

yeah i would like to know what u have chosen
thanks 
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :wave:


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

lol well erm kinda embarrasing cos i went for the name charlie lol!
....
im incredibly indesicive still like the names lewy and dex mind u
mia
x


----------



## xxjulyxx (Oct 24, 2005)

:tongue1: LOL !
aww the name charlie is so sweet 
xXxXx


----------

